# Looking For A Gearbox



## Kenneth Milner (Jan 30, 2008)

I've searched around the different forums trying to find something that would lead me to a gearbox manufacturer/distributor, but so far no luck. 

I am wanting to repower a PSC 1/2 scale K-27. The original gearbox is not in good shape and the axle gear is totally worn out. So far, the only companies I've found are NWSL and PSC and neither of their gearboxes seem appropriate for this model. 

I would like something in the 25:1 range, give or take a little with an output gear either bored to 7mm or capable of being bored to that diameter to fit the axles of the model. 

If anyone has "any" leads to a gearbox that might work, please let me know. I've been searching the web for almost two weeks with no luck. I know there has to be some out there somewhere. But where? 

Thanks . . . . Ken


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 12, 2008)

Look at these guys. 
http://www.sdp-si.com/ 
Good luck 
Steve


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Might check with Dave Goodson(Crumudugeon) He had a article awhile back that he rebuilt a PSC K-27.


----------



## Kenneth Milner (Jan 30, 2008)

Steve - I have been to the sdp-si website a number of times. They do have the u-joints I will be needing, and a lot of great usable parts, but I can find nothing in the way of usable gearboxes. I appreciate your help. . . . Ken


----------



## Kenneth Milner (Jan 30, 2008)

Jerry - I will see if I can locate Dave's article in the files. It might guide me to something I could use. Or, maybe Dave has some ideas. Thanks . . . Ken


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You could go with a sprocket/plastic chain drive, but probably not for a big loco like that. Aristo went with a cogged belt drive for the new C-16, that might work, but it's a bit smaller loco. I'd bet on Dave.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Kenneth, 
Call Berry at BBT at http://www.barrysbigtrains.com/. I think he can adapt one of his gearbox that he uses in his drives for your PSC K-27. 
If he can do this, I think this will be the best for what you want. 
Rodney


----------



## Kenneth Milner (Jan 30, 2008)

Rodney . . . You must have ESP. Just as notification of your message came through cyberspace, I was writing a message to Barry with some additional data and photos. It seems he does indeed have something new that would work well for my application. It is some of the best news I've hear in some time. Keep that ESP working. I might need it again sometime. Kindest regards from Stillwater, OK . . . Ken


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ken, 
If you don't here from him right away, he may be in Portland for the NNGC. 
I have a set of DRGW erection drawing of the C-19. This winter I will be trying to make 2 of theses in 20.3 with Berry's drivers and gearbox. 
I do have a Bridgeport mill, 14X54 Clausing lathe and a Grizzly mill drill to do all my machining to make them. 
I never seen any of his work of art, but all information I've read and seen, they are the best in the LS industry. 
I have a Berlyn K-37, K-36, Accucraft K-28, which I think the gearboxs are OK, but I like the double worm that Berry uses. I also have a Bachman connie I have not ran cause I haven't converted to battery and airwire yet. Will be getting a Bachman K-27 next week. 

Rodney 

How did you fair with all the rain??? We had about 10 inches over the last few days. No real damage though.


----------



## Kenneth Milner (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Rodney - I have made contact with Barry and have provided him with some data and photos on my motor and the locomotive where it is to be installed. At this point, Barry's gearbox looks to be just what I'm looking for. 
Can you provide a source for the C-19 erecton drawing. That could very easily be on my adgenda in the near future. I would also like to have a set of erection drawings for the C-21. 
You are quite fortunate to have the mill and lathe and the ability to use them. I wish now it is something I would have invested in many years ago. 
Not much rain here. Certainly not like was predicted. 
I hope you have a great week . . . . Ken


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

If it does not work out, you could motorize the tender and just push the loco.


----------



## Kenneth Milner (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Jerry - LOL. Thanks, I need that this morning. . . . Ken 

PS: You were speaking in jest, weren't you?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know what they have now, but several years ago when I visited the RR Museum in Green Bay, Wisconsin, they had a steam locomotive that had this funny Diseasel /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif sound comming from the tender... so there is a "prototype" available to model! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

This maybe not what you are looking for but perhaps you should have a look anyway: 
http://www.hollywoodfoundry.com/ 

Cheers 
Andrew


----------



## Kenneth Milner (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Andrew - I didn't see anything on their website that would fit this particular installation, but oh my goodness they do have some nice products and materials. THANKS EVER SO MUCH for putting me on to it. I have it in my favorites files now. - Ken


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ken, 
I got the erection drawings from the Colorado RR museum about 2 years ago. It was the last set that they had. 


Rodney


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Check out "The Gear Box" in Oregon.

He has numerous parts available and also assembles.

Thanks,


Marc


----------



## Kenneth Milner (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Marc . . . . Can you give me a little more information on The Gear Box ,i.e. address, phone number, etc. I didn't find anything with a live search. . . . . Ken


----------

